# Canon 5D Mark III and what firmware updates you hope to see come thru



## Bosman (Mar 31, 2012)

I need to get my focus point to always be displayed in red like my 1dm3. Its a pain to have to hit the focus point grid just to see if i have the right focus point on the subject when its dark. 

I also want to have custom flash settings for my custom settings, that is not allowed as yet. I have one settings that i want only low light and disable the flash but have my flash assist beam from my flash helping to lock focus.

Also I'd like the ability to save all my custom settings to a card so if i have a second 5dm3 i can just load them in.

Im sure i am forgetting a couple but of all of them the flash settings would prob least likely be done by Canon but i hope i am wrong.

Please contact Canon Support using this link, i think the more input they get about these things the more they will want to make it happen.
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii/form_display/support_by_email


----------



## Bosman (Mar 31, 2012)

I just wrote Canon using the link i provided with what i wrote. I am sure there are other things i have come across. 

This isn't me bashing the camera, it's just, in use i found those issues stood out, at least the ones i recall now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2012)

Generally. firmware updates fix things that do not work as advertised. 

Rarely, new features are added if Canon sees the potential for 10's of thousands of additional camera sales. They added movie features to the 5D MK II, because movie makers representing millions of dollers in potential sales requested them.

I doubt if we have any pull at all to ask for small features unless some sort of a big groundswell of many users wants.

Personally, I'd like the option to override the autofocus system so that the camera will attempt to AF at apertures smaller than f/5.6.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 31, 2012)

It doesn't hurt to try, i can only blame myself for not.

I have read on other forums where there are many others who don't understand why they can't have their focus points always on and Canon Responded quote "I would encourage anyone else that finds this frustrating contact Canon support to provide feedback."

You can read the full thing here, it is the 7th post on the thread:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1167057


----------



## drjlo (Mar 31, 2012)

2 frustrating things with 5DIII.

1. Magnification button is now on the left side. Moronic move as it makes it impossible to manually focus continuously with left hand while hitting the magnification button (previously with right finger) to hit focus in live view. If anyone knows how to configure a button on the right side as magnification button, please share.

2. Inability to assign flash exposure compensation to a button. Even Rebels let you do this, which was very convenient for flash photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not trying to discourage anyone, feedback should also be made to Canon directly for the most impact. There have also been petitions, but I'm not sure that they had any impact, except in the case ov video features, and there, the studios were asking for the features as well, so we do not know who had the real impact.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 31, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I need to get my focus point to always be displayed in red like my 1dm3. Its a pain to have to hit the focus point grid just to see if i have the right focus point on the subject when its dark.
> 
> I also want to have custom flash settings for my custom settings, that is not allowed as yet. I have one settings that i want only low light and disable the flash but have my flash assist beam from my flash helping to lock focus.
> 
> ...



http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300007348/01/eos5dmkiii-im-c-en.pdf

Page 102


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 31, 2012)

drjlo said:


> 2 frustrating things with 5DIII.
> 
> 1. Magnification button is now on the left side. Moronic move as it makes it impossible to manually focus continuously with left hand while hitting the magnification button (previously with right finger) to hit focus in live view. If anyone knows how to configure a button on the right side as magnification button, please share.



Assign it to the SET button, it's not perfect, but not near as awkward as it feels being on the far left.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 31, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm not trying to discourage anyone, feedback should also be made to Canon directly for the most impact. There have also been petitions, but I'm not sure that they had any impact, except in the case ov video features, and there, the studios were asking for the features as well, so we do not know who had the real impact.


You say that yet the rep recommends, even "encourages" it! I'm not sure you can presume to know what Canon takes an interest in, the 5dm2 did see a lot of updates even recently. The 5dm3 is the possibly the direct result of Canon getting feedback about features, because it pretty much nailed it for most of the population of photographers in my opinion. Haha, i even bet the beta testers who told Canon they want the always lit focus point like their other cameras are shaking their heads wondering why Canon didn't implement it, I am totally speculating here lol. Like them i sit in the dark saying dang it i want it always on! I guess i have to hit the focus screen button to see if its right only to find that now i cannot see my subject due to all the focus points being lit up like a christmas tree!


----------



## Bosman (Mar 31, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > 2 frustrating things with 5DIII.
> ...


that is a fix to a degree for the zooming and that is one i also wish i could program differently for the same reasons to have continuity between cameras when switching them around in use. I always set my et button to image review because i want one handed viewing without having to free the other hand to preview the image.


----------



## Tcapp (Mar 31, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get my focus point to always be displayed in red like my 1dm3. Its a pain to have to hit the focus point grid just to see if i have the right focus point on the subject when its dark.
> ...



Dosent make it red, its still black. It just makes it disappear totally or not.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not trying to discourage anyone, feedback should also be made to Canon directly for the most impact. There have also been petitions, but I'm not sure that they had any impact, except in the case ov video features, and there, the studios were asking for the features as well, so we do not know who had the real impact.
> ...


 
You might have missed what I said. *I recommended feedback direct to Canon for the most impact. *

Posting here does not get Canon's attention, merely because there are so many posts and non relevant comments to weed out. A whole lot of "this doesn't work", or I want this feature comes from not reading the manual. 

There are good suggestions, and sending suggestions to Canon is a good idea. Expecting Canon to read them here is wishful thinking.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 31, 2012)

drjlo said:


> 2. Inability to assign flash exposure compensation to a button. Even Rebels let you do this, which was very convenient for flash photography.



Doh - you have my condolences: I'm changing fec with the set button on nearly every other shot with my 60d. However, you can sponsor magic lantern development on the 5d3 - if it should ever run on the digic5, assigning functions to buttons should be the easy...


----------



## Bosman (Mar 31, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Funny, i thought i addressed that by providing the link to Canons 5dm3 support. Posting here will be a good place for people to share where they have found functions not working that could be addressed. I do know Canon is not likely to read this, this is for us to round up the issues we find or to post what we wish were there.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 31, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Funny, i thought i addressed that by providing the link to Canons 5dm3 support. Posting here will be a good place for people to share where they have found functions not working that could be addressed. I do know Canon is not likely to read this, this is for us to round up the issues we find or to post what we wish were there.


 
I missed it.

There have been cases of internet based petitions, where several hundred or thousand indicated that a particular feature was sorely needed. Then, a copy was printed out and mailed to Canon.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope they fix the espresso maker. Having a reliable source of caffeen in the morning is essential for us professional photographers. My 5DIII is not very good at making espresso with the current firmware. Hope they fix it!!


----------



## Chris Geiger (Apr 1, 2012)

I would like to see the Auto iso feature repaired when the flash is on. It works great until you turn on the flash, then it defaults to 400 or 1600, even if this will results in a long exposure (it can be several seconds long). I like just a hit of bounced in flash at times. 

I would like to see options for programming other features into the buttons on the left side of the body. I have no need for any of the buttons on the left now that I have view and zoom in the center of the control wheel.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 1, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> I hope they fix the espresso maker. Having a reliable source of caffeen in the morning is essential for us professional photographers. My 5DIII is not very good at making espresso with the current firmware. Hope they fix it!!



 did you know you can write custom lua scripts with the latest magic lantern firmware addon (atm only for up to 60d/7d2)? You could at least write a timer script that reminds you of drinking coffee every now and then, or draw a little coffee machine on your display.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anyone contacted Canon, i did and it was a pretty basic response but theres a bunch of photographers on another forum who were very pro-active about contacting Canon. The word is getting out they just need to hear us.


----------



## Z (Apr 4, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> I hope they fix the espresso maker. Having a reliable source of caffeen in the morning is essential for us professional photographers. My 5DIII is not very good at making espresso with the current firmware. Hope they fix it!!


Have you even put coffee in it? I thought the manual made it quite clear, but just for your benefit:

1) Make sure the lens is not mounted
2) Pour ground coffee into mirror assembly
3) Mount most expensive lens
4) Add water to battery compartment
5) Press 'SET'

Voila. This is not a firmware issue, please read more carefully in future.


----------



## willhuff.net (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there any way to set the default zoom when reviewing images and zooming in? I'd like for it to start so that the whole image is displayed, then I have to force it to zoom in. Currently it starts at a zoom level that only displays about 60% of the image.


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 4, 2012)

willhuff.net said:


> Is there any way to set the default zoom when reviewing images and zooming in? I'd like for it to start so that the whole image is displayed, then I have to force it to zoom in. Currently it starts at a zoom level that only displays about 60% of the image.



Push the play button instead of the zoom button?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 4, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> willhuff.net said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to set the default zoom when reviewing images and zooming in? I'd like for it to start so that the whole image is displayed, then I have to force it to zoom in. Currently it starts at a zoom level that only displays about 60% of the image.
> ...



Yes, it's in the menu. I have mine set at 4x (default is 2x). I don't have my camera with me atm, but it know you can set it in the menu.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 4, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > willhuff.net said:
> ...





Go to page 252 of the manual, or, under the playback 3 menu_ you can set the starting magnification and initial position for the magnified view.
_


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes. 


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5338.0


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 4, 2012)

add a 2x2 block sampled 1.6x crop mode to video, true 1920x1080 and better reach than the FF mode

lessen in-cam NR, off is off, 100%, at all ISOs, low is 100% luma NR off and only chroma NR, standard is full chroma NR but light luma that preserves details without blotching, High is like the current standard. Make sure video supports detail over NR.


----------



## JRS (Apr 4, 2012)

Z said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they fix the espresso maker. Having a reliable source of caffeen in the morning is essential for us professional photographers. My 5DIII is not very good at making espresso with the current firmware. Hope they fix it!!
> ...



Work like a charm!


----------



## Bosman (Apr 4, 2012)

JRS said:


> Z said:
> 
> 
> > prestonpalmer said:
> ...


Whats the name of that drink?  
A Canonchino?


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 5, 2012)

Total control over button assignments. Require one button be set to menu so you can't lock yourself out of changes, and make the joystick work the same as now when the menu is selected. When menu isn't selected, allow joystick to act as additional buttons or changes (ISO up/down). Same with touch dial, which you should be allowed to use even out of video mode if desired.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 5, 2012)

i'd really like to have the ability to assign any other function to the rate button such as enable / disable bracketing ie hold the rate button down and scroll the wheel and it automatically dials in the brackets as the 1D have done since the dawn of digital


----------



## Orion (Apr 5, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> I hope they fix the espresso maker. Having a reliable source of caffeen in the morning is essential for us professional photographers. My 5DIII is not very good at making espresso with the current firmware. Hope they fix it!!



You must've missed this firmware/hardware combo update, then:






seriously though, I am VERY happy with the mkIII . . . it IS the BEST. I would not ask for much except that they release firmware to fix any flash issues, and whatever minor things we can all find, but nothing unexpected with a primo month camera release. . . . I am in love with Canon 5DmkIII.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 5, 2012)

You must've missed this firmware/hardware combo update, then:






seriously though, I am VERY happy with the mkIII . . . it IS the BEST. I would not ask for much except that they release firmware to fix any flash issues, and whatever minor things we can all find, but nothing unexpected with a primo month camera release. . . . I am in love with Canon 5DmkIII.
[/quote]
Haha we have some good photoshoppers in here!


----------



## @!ex (Apr 5, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get my focus point to always be displayed in red like my 1dm3. Its a pain to have to hit the focus point grid just to see if i have the right focus point on the subject when its dark.
> ...



Just figured out something interesting on this point. If you enable VF display illumination to on instead of auto (last AF menu screen) and then custom set the joystick to direct AF selection (so you don't have to press the AF selection button first to change points) the selection point will flash red every time you touch the joystick, so you can instantly see the AF point even in the dark. A tiny workaround but pretty useful.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 5, 2012)

@!ex said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Bosman said:
> ...


Been doing that but its even easier to hit the focus button, but it lights everything but with the focus point brighter, prob something i can alter in settings.


----------



## daveswan (Apr 5, 2012)

They seriously need to fix the I-frame codec, and probably the IBP while they're at it. CBR not VBR please.

Oh, and the link provided only works for USA people.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 5, 2012)

daveswan said:


> They seriously need to fix the I-frame codec, and probably the IBP while they're at it. CBR not VBR please.
> 
> Oh, and the link provided only works for USA people.


Go to your canon site/ go to 5dm3/ on the page there is the main page for the 5dm3 and the whats in the box, overview, features, and such. Select the "Service & Support" portion and email. 
That is where i found it on USA's obviously, it should be similar for you wherever you are.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 11, 2012)

Discovered a new quirk in the firmware. I set my set button for zooming to the focus point. Funny thing is i set it on all my c1, c2, c3 and regular camera settings to zoom to the Focus point and it only zooms in if i am in a c function. When i am in manual or any other regular shooting style it doesn't zoom.
Going to write Canon now.


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

Orion said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they fix the espresso maker. Having a reliable source of caffeen in the morning is essential for us professional photographers. My 5DIII is not very good at making espresso with the current firmware. Hope they fix it!!
> ...



Now that is a very creative picture!


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

On a more serious note as mention in other thread i would love to see a feature whereby we can highlight the focused area when shooting in live view...


----------



## Bosman (Apr 11, 2012)

JR said:


> On a more serious note as mention in other thread i would love to see a feature whereby we can highlight the focused area when shooting in live view...


not sure i get what you mean JR...


----------

